# not sure what school to choose



## SMCullen (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi, I was just wondering if anyone knows of any good schools in Tampa (preferably close to the University of South Florida campus). I know the school is the most important aspect, but if there is an art especially suited to people with not a lot of natural strength, that'd be perfect for me. I am 5'7" and 110 pounds, and like I said, not very naturally strong. I live in a very dangerous area called "suitcase city" known for gangs. I currently carry pepperspray with me, but I worry that I may come across a situation where I wont be able to run away. Anyway, I guess what i'm saying is i'm looking for a very practical style of self defense.


----------



## aplonis (Aug 31, 2007)

Consider carrying the cane as a weapon. It is highly effective but does not lend an air of challenge. Also very good against dogs. If ever confronted by a pit bull I'd prefer the cane to anything short of a gun.

That is, if it is a right and proper hickory cane, not a drug-store cheapie. This one will do fine.

http://www.canemasters.com/index.php/hickory-class-cane-p-7.html

I've got two of those. One for training and one, unmarred, for Sunday-go-to-beating.


----------



## Yeti (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi SMCullen:
Welcome to MT. 

I did a quick Yellow Pages search in the Tampa area and came up with the following that, IMO, might be good for you. 

http://www.realpagessites.com/wingchunkungfu/
and
http://www.grandmasterswingchun.com/

These schools teach Wing Chun kung fu. One of it's strengths is that it is designed so that a smaller person can defeat a larger/stronger one. It's a good style, and one where you will learn to protect yourself - to at least some degree - relatively quickly.  It's a style designed for self defense, not sport, so you won't have any of that to deal with as you train. 

Another good style you to check out is Kenpo Karate. Again, it's based on self defense and you'll learn good stuff that really works relatively quickly. I couldn't find any schools with 'Kenpo' in the name based on my quick look through, but if you check out schools in your area you might find more than one. 

While this is only a list of two schools (and only one style) there are really quite a few in your area. If these two don't feel right to you, you really need to go through the phone book and jot down the schools in your area and then go and see the ones that you think might be a good fit. Talk to the instructor and tell him/her what your goals are and take it from there. You'll find something that not only feels right, but suits your goals well. 

I wish you the best. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Drac (Aug 31, 2007)

aplonis said:


> Consider carrying the cane as a weapon. It is highly effective but does not lend an air of challenge. Also very good against dogs. If ever confronted by a pit bull I'd prefer the cane to anything short of a gun.
> 
> That is, if it is a right and proper hickory cane, not a drug-store cheapie. This one will do fine.
> 
> ...


 
Yes, the cane is a* GREAT* weapon, I mean mobility device..I also own 3 Cane Master canes..The DVD's from Cane Masters are excellent...See if Grandmaster Mark Shuey Sr will be giving a seminar near you in the future, it will be money well spent...


----------



## morph4me (Aug 31, 2007)

aplonis said:


> Consider carrying the cane as a weapon. It is highly effective but does not lend an air of challenge. Also very good against dogs. If ever confronted by a pit bull I'd prefer the cane to anything short of a gun.
> 
> That is, if it is a right and proper hickory cane, not a drug-store cheapie. This one will do fine.
> 
> ...


 
A cane is a great for self defense, with the right training. I carry one when I travel, but it sounds as if SMCullen doesn't have any training. I wouldn't recommend carrying a tool, any tool,  for self defense unless you're trained, and willing to use it.


----------



## K31 (Aug 31, 2007)

You might look into training for a concealed carry Permit. Florida has liberal concealed carry even for non-residents if they meet the requirements.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 31, 2007)

Look around in your general area for Training Halls and then visit each and talk with the insructors to see if they have what you are looking for.  Good luck!


----------



## Kacey (Aug 31, 2007)

After you have a list of schools to choose from in your area, you might also refer to this thread - Choosing a school - as it addresses many common issues in choosing a school.

Good luck!


----------



## MJS (Aug 31, 2007)

SMCullen said:


> Hi, I was just wondering if anyone knows of any good schools in Tampa (preferably close to the University of South Florida campus). I know the school is the most important aspect, but if there is an art especially suited to people with not a lot of natural strength, that'd be perfect for me. I am 5'7" and 110 pounds, and like I said, not very naturally strong. I live in a very dangerous area called "suitcase city" known for gangs. I currently carry pepperspray with me, but I worry that I may come across a situation where I wont be able to run away. Anyway, I guess what i'm saying is i'm looking for a very practical style of self defense.


 
What arts are you interested in?

Mike


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Aug 31, 2007)

I have a friend who teacher jkd and gung-fu out of his garage.  Email me if you would like his contact info.

AoG


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 31, 2007)

morph4me said:


> A cane is a great for self defense, with the right training. I carry one when I travel, but it sounds as if SMCullen doesn't have any training. I wouldn't recommend carrying a tool, any tool, for self defense unless you're trained, and willing to use it.


That is some VERY sound advice.  The problem with carrying a weapon and not being trained to use it is twofold.  One, the weapon will not feel natural to you and will be too easily taken away from you and used against you.  Two, a weapon can give a false sense of security if you don't know it's limitations and cause you to stand and fight in a situation when the technique "Fleeing Chicken" would serve you much better.

Aplonis:  I love the "Sunday go to beating" phrase.  Too funny.


----------



## still learning (Sep 1, 2007)

Hello, Try JUDO?   It is more than you think.  The training in Judo is very hands on and you will learn very fast.

Judo is a very effective art!   .....try it! ........Aloha


----------



## SMCullen (Sep 1, 2007)

Yeah, a definately do not have the training needed to carry a cane. As far as carrying a concealed weapon, I'm a year too young. You must be 21. And as was stated by Jeff, any weapon can be turned against you. Plus, I don't think I'd feel very comfortable carrying a concealed weapon dangerous enough to where I'd actually need a permit for it. Right now the run away strategy is my escape plan (which thankfully i've only ever had to do once). I just worry that there will come a situation where I can not get away. Which is why I'm interested in some sort of MA. The wing chun kung fu links Mike sent look good. Also, AoG, what is jkd?

Sarah


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 1, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Look around in your general area for Training Halls and then visit each and talk with the insructors to see if they have what you are looking for. Good luck!


 
This is probaly the best advice, write down what is in  your area and spend time visiting each one until you find the right training for you.


----------



## K31 (Sep 1, 2007)

SMCullen said:


> Yeah, a definately do not have the training needed to carry a cane. As far as carrying a concealed weapon, I'm a year too young. You must be 21. And as was stated by Jeff, any weapon can be turned against you. Plus, I don't think I'd feel very comfortable carrying a concealed weapon dangerous enough to where I'd actually need a permit for it. Right now the run away strategy is my escape plan (which thankfully i've only ever had to do once). I just worry that there will come a situation where I can not get away. Which is why I'm interested in some sort of MA. The wing chun kung fu links Mike sent look good. Also, AoG, what is jkd?
> 
> Sarah



 I'm not advocating that anyone carry a weapon who is under age nor if they feel unprepared or unwilling to use it. I think that your strategy of running away is the best whether you were to carry a weapon of any type or to try to apply some un-armed form of martial art.  Personally I would have more worries about someone taking pepper spray or a cane away and using it on me versus a firearm.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 1, 2007)

SMCullen said:


> The wing chun kung fu links Mike sent look good. Also, AoG, what is jkd?
> 
> Sarah


 
JKD is jeet kune do, which is a martial art developed by Bruce Lee and later others.  It is heavily influenced by wing chun, boxing, fencing, and a few other styles.  It is a very good martial art to choose and my friend is an excellent teacher.
Regardless of what you pick, just pick a teacher and location that you like.  Don't worry about what "style" it is.  Just pick what feels right to you.

AoG


----------



## NDNgirl4ever (Sep 1, 2007)

Have you checked to see if there is a martial arts club on campus? Those can be great. Even if they don't practice the style you want, they may know of places that do teach it. According to the USF website, they do have sports clubs:http://usfweb2.usf.edu/camprec/sportsClub/index.html 

Here's a listing of schools in the area via yahoo:

http://local.yahoo.com/results?p=Martial+arts&csz=%2C+4202+E.+Fowler+Ave%2C+Tampa+FL+33620


----------

